# The PBR Thread



## thetrailboss (Apr 23, 2014)

Because it needs its own thread after PBR has appeared in at least two unrelated threads.  

Love it?  Hate it?  Have at it.  
































And this last one is compliments of our friends at TGR:


----------



## Edd (Apr 23, 2014)

Cannonball is no doubt very excited right now


----------



## Quietman (Apr 23, 2014)

When Puck it offered me a beer after skiing with him at Cannon on 4/19 is said sure, thanks. I would have been fine with a PBR, but the Tuckermans Ale was a nice surprise (thanks again Puck it!). I have paid $4 for craft beers at bars that I would have happily exchanged for a PBR.  3 of the 5 beers on last falls Sunday River Brewery sampler were worse than PBR in my opinion.  4 years ago, I gladly attended $1 PBR night (cans) at a bar in South Carolina and enjoyed my $5 worth.   To be honest, PBR is not my cheap favorite, and when I do drink cheaper beer I prefer Yuengling.  Stay thirsty my friends! (I always thought that this was the strangest marketing tagline for a beer.)

the whole Powdahol issue has me really going now with my kids, warning another thread shift...


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 24, 2014)

Cannon's trees are at least as good as Jay's.  Anyone who says differently is is a pretentious poser.


----------



## dmw (Apr 24, 2014)

So you're saying there's beer in the Cannon woods if you know where to look? Nice!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 24, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Cannon's trees are at least as good as Jay's.  Anyone who says differently is is a pretentious poser.



Dude...  Everyone knows Cannon is the PBR of tree skiing...! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Apr 24, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Cannon's trees are at least as good as Jay's.  Anyone who says differently is is a pretentious poser.




And sometimes you you have to crawl out of them.


----------



## Riverskier (Apr 24, 2014)

Swill, slightly worse than Bud. I guess if you like Bud and beers of that style it is a cheaper alternative. I would rather pay a few dollars more for something that actually tastes good. Not saying I would turn a free one down if offered though!


----------



## jimk (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm old enough to remember purchasing cheap beer in the 1970s at $1.03 a six pack.  It was called Blatz...and that was the sound that you made throwing up if you drank too many.  Back then in the mid-Atlantic the other cheap beers were Schaefer, Iron City and several others.  Milwaukee's Best came on the market soon after.  PBR was around then, but if I remember correctly it actually cost more on par with Bud, Schlitz or Miller High Life;  i. e., a medium priced American beer.  It's funny how so many beers have either disappeared or moved up or down the price scale.  Schlitz was huge back then and it's dead or almost dead now.  I am not a beer connoisseur, but I downed my share over the years.  Often wet and cold was my only criteria.  I enjoy the craft brews now like many folks, but would never turn down a free cheap beer if I was in the mood and somebody offered.  PBR was never a favorite and it is kind of humorous to me that it now has some kind of "cool" cache.   It's funny how those things happen.  Of the cheaper widely available beers in my region I guess I would agree with Quietman that Yuengling is my favorite.  They say it's the oldest brewery in America, but I never heard of Yuengling before about a dozen years ago.


----------



## dlague (Apr 24, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Cannon's trees are at least as good as Jay's.  Anyone who says differently is is a pretentious poser.



Are they littered with PBR cans too!?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 24, 2014)

Can we just combine this with the bacon thread?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 24, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Cannon's trees are at least as good as Jay's.  Anyone who says differently is is a pretentious poser.



Awesome.  A Jay post in a PBR thread.  :lol:  

Another fan of Yuengling.  I just can't really get it out here.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 24, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Yuengling



It is good but not great.  On par with Sam's or little worse.

Anyone ever have Old Style?  A Chicago favorite.  

Genesee Cream Ale - Anyone?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 24, 2014)

Puck it said:


> It is good but not great.  On par with Sam's or little worse.
> 
> Anyone ever have Old Style?  A Chicago favorite.
> 
> Genesee Cream Ale - Anyone?



I had some Old Style while visiting inlaws in Chicago last year.  It tasted like ginger ale.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Abubob (Apr 24, 2014)

Puck it said:


> View attachment 12452



I prefer Genesee Beer. PBR is near beer.


----------



## dlague (Apr 24, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Dude...  Everyone knows Cannon is the PBR of tree skiing...!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wel that can be interpreted many different ways based on ones own opinion of PBR!


----------



## Glenn (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm in. I dig PBR. 

I dressed up as a PBR delivery guy for Halloween and wore the costume to the office. My boss and I hit the local diner that morning and one of the waitresses said to me: "Oh, I've never seen you in your work clothes before!" :lol:


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 24, 2014)

Man this thread is making me thirsty.


----------



## dlague (Apr 24, 2014)

I think we should all change our avatars to PBR stuff/logos!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 24, 2014)

Great idea... If you're done kinda hipster low life.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 24, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Great idea... If you're done kinda hipster low life.




Where is the PBR sitting in your pic?  I can not tell.  

May be you should change the pic every so often to a new location with the PBR can.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 24, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Where is the PBR sitting in your pic?  I can not tell.



The more important question is "Where am I sitting while taking the picture of PBR?"  Answer:  In the hot tub at Claybrook at base of Sugarbush.



Puck it said:


> May be you should change the pic every so often to a new location with the PBR can.



I like it.  It can be a new 'guess the location' game.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 24, 2014)

I suppose I was due for a Avatar update :lol:


----------



## Puck it (Apr 24, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> I suppose I was due for a Avatar update :lol:



Three of us now.  Sweet


----------



## dlague (Apr 24, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Three of us now.  Sweet



Four!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 24, 2014)

Five with VTKilarney


----------



## dlague (Apr 24, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Five with VTKilarney



Awesome!


----------



## Abubob (Apr 24, 2014)

PBR is the twinkies of the beer world.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 24, 2014)

Well, I guess PBR is the beer of choice for AZ.  Someone should Email this to PBR so that we can get some swag.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 24, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Well, I guess PBR is the beer of choice for AZ. Someone should Email this to PBR so that we can get some swag.




It would be better to get everyone to change their avatar like yours to a PBR one.



Then maybe we can ask them to be an official sponosr of the AZ summit next year!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 24, 2014)

Puck it said:


> It would be better to get everyone to change their avatar like yours to a PBR one.
> 
> 
> 
> Then maybe we can ask them to be an official sponosr of the AZ summit next year!!!!!!!!!



This is just too damn funny.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 24, 2014)

Come on people get your PBR on!!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm just here for the cheap beer


----------



## Abubob (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 24, 2014)

Now after increase insurance i might start drinking this stuff. A little alcohol after MJ makes me enjoy both.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm in, I haven't had a drink in over 10 yrs, but I see Pabst has me covered. And I felt silly buying the occasional six pack of Beck's NA. I was a little shocked there is a PBRNA.


Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Geoff (Apr 24, 2014)

PBR is like making love in a canoe.   F-ing close to water.   

Yuengling is just fine as an inexpensive regional beer.   I wouldn't seek it out but it's drinkable and has far more flavor than the usual cheap 30-pack candidates.

I never buy American lager and prefer beer with more body and flavor but I won't turn one down served ice-cold on a scorching summer day.   I'd rather drink a PBR than some stupidly bitter over-hopped American IPA.   I've never understood the attraction.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah, IPA's are hit or miss for me.  PBR works if needed.


----------



## dlague (Apr 24, 2014)

I am a Harpoon fan myself but enjoy a cold PBR during those hot summer days or hot spring skiing days!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 25, 2014)

Geoff said:


> PBR is like making love in a canoe.



EXACTLY.... If you don't enjoy it  you aren't really living. And in both cases if you don't know what you're doing you might get a little tipsy.


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 25, 2014)

Is it to early to discuss an official, I Love PBR AZ Meet Up Day at Bromley for the 2014/15 season? 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry (Apr 25, 2014)

I enjoy a nice cold PBR anytime!


----------



## dlague (Apr 25, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> Is it to early to discuss an official, I Love PBR AZ Meet Up Day at Bromley for the 2014/15 season?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



That is a riot!  And no it is not outside the fact that everyone will forget it by then!  Cool idea!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jimk (Apr 25, 2014)

I noticed some PBR product placement :wink: in this spring ski video taken at Stowe a few days ago:  http://vimeo.com/92687461#at=0

Some interesting factoids here on world's boozing habits:  http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...d-there-are-some-surprises/?tid=hp_mm&hpid=z3

Finally, not PBR, but couldn't resist adorning this thread with endearing photo of The First Couple drinking a pint of the good stuff:


----------



## Puck it (Apr 25, 2014)

jimk said:


> I noticed some PBR product placement :wink: in this spring ski video taken at Stowe a few days ago: http://vimeo.com/92687461#at=0
> 
> Some interesting factoids here on world's boozing habits: http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...d-there-are-some-surprises/?tid=hp_mm&hpid=z3
> 
> ...



Real endearing! Nice face.  Must be another beer summit.


----------



## dlague (Apr 25, 2014)

jimk said:


> I noticed some PBR product placement :wink: in this spring ski video taken at Stowe a few days ago:  http://vimeo.com/92687461#at=0
> 
> Some interesting factoids here on world's boozing habits:  http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...d-there-are-some-surprises/?tid=hp_mm&hpid=z3
> 
> ...



Shit my day went to hell in a hand basket!  PBR thread tainted - Guinness is fine!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 25, 2014)

dlague said:


> That is a riot!  And no it is not outside the fact that everyone will forget it by then!  Cool idea!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Good idea.  Does the Pabst family still own Bromley?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 25, 2014)

jimk said:


> I noticed some PBR product placement :wink: in this spring ski video taken at Stowe a few days ago:  http://vimeo.com/92687461#at=0
> 
> Some interesting factoids here on world's boozing habits:  http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...d-there-are-some-surprises/?tid=hp_mm&hpid=z3
> 
> ...



Wow he looks really pissed in that photo....like he just bombed Al Qaeda or something.


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 25, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Good idea.  Does the Pabst family still own Bromley?



I don't think so, but it doesn't matter. Shit, the Pabst family doesn't even own Pabst! I have never skied Bromley and this just seems like a good excuse. 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Apr 25, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> I don't think so, but it doesn't matter. Shit, the Pabst family doesn't even own Pabst! I have never skied Bromley and this just seems like a good excuse.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



There are Pabst related runs though - Pabst Peril, Pabst Panic and Blue Ribbon!  that is a good enough reason!


----------



## Glenn (Apr 25, 2014)

They've got a plaque on the stone fireplace honoring Mr. Pabst.


----------



## dlague (Apr 25, 2014)

Glenn said:


> They've got a plaque on the stone fireplace honoring Mr. Pabst.



We could all toast the plaque with PBR in hand!  Would kind of be a family photo!


----------



## skifree (Apr 25, 2014)

The Bromley Mountain resort was founded by Fred Pabst Jr., the son of the famous Captain Frederick Pabst (Frederick was the founder of Pabst Blue Ribbon beer).


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 25, 2014)

skifree said:


> The Bromley Mountain resort was founded by Fred Pabst Jr., the son of the famous Captain Frederick Pabst (Frederick was the founder of Pabst Blue Ribbon beer).



It is currently owned by Bill Odonell out of Boston. He owns Centerplate a massive food service company. He also owns 1/2 Jiminy peak and has owned several mtns in the past including Magic.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Abubob (Apr 25, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> It is currently owned by Bill Odonell out of Boston. He owns Centerplate a massive food service company. He also owns 1/2 Jiminy peak and has owned several mtns in the past including Magic.


I wonder if he's the guy that closed and then stripped Magic.


----------



## Edd (Apr 25, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> It is currently owned by Bill Odonell out of Boston. He owns Centerplate a massive food service company. He also owns 1/2 Jiminy peak and has owned several mtns in the past including Magic.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2



Wow! Centerplate is at at a lot of ski areas. I had no idea it was the same owner. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 25, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> It is currently owned by Bill Odonell out of Boston. He owns Centerplate a massive food service company. He also owns 1/2 Jiminy peak and has owned several mtns in the past including Magic.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2



But do they still serve PBR at the lounge?  Therein lies the question.    (Maybe it was in the sales contract... :lol:  )


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 25, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> But do they still serve PBR at the lounge?  Therein lies the question.    (Maybe it was in the sales contract... :lol:  )



Yes they do. they had it on draft up at the Wild Boar, not sure about cans though.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 25, 2014)

My avatar is Duff Beer, which every beer aficionado knows is dramatically better than PBR while being just slightly less highly rated than Heady Topper.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 25, 2014)

Le Cordon Bleu or Blue Max 
PBR will kill ya.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 26, 2014)

I find it amusing how many PBR avatars have come out of the woodwork the last few days.

There's this one bar I go to in Golden, the rock rest lodge, that has the PBR tap coming out of a rhino. You pull its horn and PBR comes flowing out


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 26, 2014)

OK, I will join the effort.  Changed my avi.  

As I said in another thread, PBR makes good beer bread.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 27, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> OK, I will join the effort.  Changed my avi.
> 
> As I said in another thread, PBR makes good beer bread.


Can't get away from Freaking PBR.............Damn 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFLSldebudw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Quietman (Apr 27, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Can't get away from Freaking PBR.............Damn
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFLSldebudw&feature=youtu.be



Wow!!!  That setup is a liability lawyer's dream, can't believe no one was injured!!


----------



## marcski (Apr 28, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Can't get away from Freaking PBR.............Damn
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFLSldebudw&feature=youtu.be



Best pond skimming contest ever! Awesome crowd too!


----------



## Glenn (Apr 28, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> But do they still serve PBR at the lounge?  Therein lies the question.    (Maybe it was in the sales contract... :lol:  )



Last time I was there a few summers ago, I was able to get a tallboy outside on the deck. 

Swanzey, NH Market Basket delivers again...$14.99 30 packs this weekend. I'm starting to think that's the regular price there.


----------



## dlague (Apr 28, 2014)

Loving the whole Avatar event going on here!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 28, 2014)

Quietman said:


> Wow!!!  That setup is a liability lawyer's dream, can't believe no one was injured!!



Why do you say that?


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 28, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Why do you say that?



Yeah, I'm confused as well... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Apr 28, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> Yeah, I'm confused as well...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



True - are they not at your risk?


----------



## Quietman (Apr 28, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Why do you say that?



Having the ponds so short that you hit the exit bank when landing your jump(or fall), having 2 of 3 people go at once, allowing others to go before previous riders have been fished out, and a number of times the video cut off just before a sliding skier was about to run into the crowd in the runout.

Hell, it looked like a fun time, I just chringed at some of the fairly violent chrashes.  The guy who landed the back flip was great!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 28, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> There's this one bar I go to in Golden, the rock rest lodge, that has the PBR tap coming out of a rhino. You pull its horn and PBR comes flowing out



Aforementioned PBR rhino


----------



## dlague (Apr 29, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Aforementioned PBR rhino
> 
> View attachment 12474



That is good marketing!  gets everyones attention - may not drink it but ....


----------



## Cannonball (May 1, 2014)

Just say'n......


----------



## Puck it (May 1, 2014)

I'm just sayin'!!!


----------



## Puck it (May 1, 2014)

Cannonball needs these!!!!


----------



## dlague (May 1, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Just say'n......
> 
> View attachment 12493



See not just for the cheap



Puck it said:


> I'm just sayin'!!!
> 
> View attachment 12494



Not sure if I would want to be the skate board or the cooler!  Either would work!



Puck it said:


> Cannonball needs these!!!!
> 
> View attachment 12496



These are friggin awesome!


----------



## Cannonball (May 1, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Cannonball needs these!!!!
> 
> View attachment 12496



No kidding!  They only made a couple hundred of these.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 1, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Can't get away from Freaking PBR.............Damn
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFLSldebudw&feature=youtu.be





Quietman said:


> Wow!!!  That setup is a liability lawyer's dream, can't believe no one was injured!!





thetrailboss said:


> Why do you say that?



It looked like there was a hell of a lip at the end of the pond. It looked like it was sending a lot of people flying!


----------



## dlague (May 1, 2014)

I have decided through the summer I will bump this thread when ever it gets forgotten - just for the hell of it!


----------



## xwhaler (May 1, 2014)

Just picked up a six pack of PBR Pounders.......pizza on its way and Bruins on soon!


----------



## Cannonball (May 1, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Just picked up a six pack of PBR Pounders.......pizza on its way and Bruins on soon!



Life is good


----------



## Not Sure (May 1, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I'm just sayin'!!!
> 
> View attachment 12494



Ok ....Maybe that would get me to try one..Bottles only.....


----------



## thetrailboss (May 1, 2014)

It was only a matter of time before the beer thread became a girl thread....


----------



## moresnow (May 2, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> It was only a matter of time before the beer thread became a girl thread....



One makes the other better.


----------



## drjeff (May 5, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> It was only a matter of time before the beer thread became a girl thread....





moresnow said:


> One makes the other better.




Girls still way way better than beer, especially PBR  , in my book


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2014)

Enjoying a cold PBR in front of the Bruins Game.  

And today at Snowbird it was a powder day.  Locals day too.  I rode up the lift with one of the friendly locals who skis there like everyday.  These are the guys who you see out there playing kazoos as they ski and just being crazy.  He asked if he could ride up the chair with me and I said of course.  We sit down and he offers me a PBR.  Pics soon.


----------



## Edd (May 10, 2014)

OMG, my condolences for having to stomach a PBR. It'll get better. It can't get worse. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2014)

Edd said:


> OMG, my condolences for having to stomach a PBR. It'll get better. It can't get worse.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Good one!  :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 13, 2014)

Powder tastes better at Snowbird with PBR












May 10, 2014


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 14, 2014)

Wonder how long it'll be until we get PBR ads to popup on this site

Edit: if you do that nick I want a 10% commission for all clicks! :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (May 14, 2014)

Listening to the Guitars and PBRs playlist on Songza.


----------



## Terry (May 20, 2014)

Not sure if I did this right.


----------



## dlague (May 20, 2014)

Actually searched on "PBR beer" in Youtube and there is lots of entertaining vids using that search term.  

Note: PBR by itself pulls up Professional Bull Riders.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Nick (May 23, 2014)

I don't know if I've ever had a PBR. 

(runs and hides). 

Seriously though. I don't know why, I just don't think I have.  It seems it's had a revival everywhere recently. This is sort of interesting

http://boards.straightdope.com/sdmb/showthread.php?t=610998

I guess it appeals to the hipster types for it's unpretentious, unapologetic beery-ness


----------



## Cannonball (May 23, 2014)

Nick said:


> I don't know if I've ever had a PBR.
> 
> (runs and hides).
> 
> Seriously though. I don't know why, I just don't think I have.



A very solvable situation.   We'll expect an update by Tuesday morning.


----------



## Nick (May 23, 2014)

I hate drinking from a can. Snobby, I know.


----------



## dlague (May 23, 2014)

Nick said:


> I hate drinking from a can. Snobby, I know.



Pour it in a glass!  


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2014)

dlague said:


> Pour it in a glass!



:beer:


----------



## Cannonball (May 23, 2014)

Nick said:


> I hate drinking from a can. Snobby, I know.



Oh brother!  Never mind.


----------



## Puck it (May 23, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Oh brother!  Never mind.




I know it takes all types. Doesn't it.


----------



## twinplanx (May 23, 2014)

Nick said:


> I hate drinking from a can. Snobby, I know.



You can find it in bottles too... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (May 23, 2014)

I have thought Nick. - PBR comes in a keg too!  So you buy one and we will supply the solo cups!  Let us know when and we will be there!


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (May 23, 2014)

Nick said:


> I don't know if I've ever had a PBR.
> 
> (runs and hides).
> 
> ...



Take a bud/miller high life/Coors, and then add some sugar - that's pretty much what a PBR does for my pallate! 

I try and limit my PBR consumption to either when I ski at Bromley (gotta have one there out of respect for Fred Pabst's roll in Bromley's history, when I'm at Glenn's place or when Vcunning is in charge of getting beers from the cart girl during charity golf tournaments!


----------



## dlague (May 26, 2014)

Nick said:


> I hate drinking from a can. Snobby, I know.





twinplanx said:


> You can find it in bottles too...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk




Then drink it this way - from a bottle as mentioned by twinplanx!






i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## octopus (May 26, 2014)

pbr sucks ass! drink narragansett for cheap beer


----------



## dlague (May 27, 2014)

octopus said:


> pbr sucks ass! drink narragansett for cheap beer



Not as nostalgic!


----------



## wa-loaf (May 27, 2014)

dlague said:


> Not as nostalgic!



There's nothing nostalgic about PBR except marketing.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 27, 2014)

octopus said:


> pbr sucks ass! drink narragansett for cheap beer



Ohhhh!  A dissenting voice in the wilderness!


----------



## dlague (May 27, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> There's nothing nostalgic about PBR except marketing.



Or lack there of!  They stopped marketing themselves and the hipsters jumped all over it like it was something they discovered but they actually drank it because they were not in your face marketing and in the end sales sky rocketed.


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## wa-loaf (May 28, 2014)

dlague said:


> Or lack there of!  They stopped marketing themselves and the hipsters jumped all over it like it was something they discovered but they actually drank it because they were not in your face marketing and in the end sales sky rocketed.



Just because there is no TV or print advertising doesn't mean there wasn't marketing. Before the hipsters picked it up they really pushed into bars and started offering it as specials all over the place really cheap.


----------



## ctenidae (May 28, 2014)

I had a meeting several years ago with the guy who ran the private equity shop that "owned" PBR (I know, the charitable trust actually owned it, but they couldn't/didn't do much with it, and the guy was connected to them somehow, so his firm handled contracting production, etc etc. Details less important, and I can't remember the guy's name anyway, and am not going to go back through my notes to check). They also owned Schaefer, Strohs, and a few others like that (Olympia, too, maybe?). Anyway, they were very pleased with how PBR had turned out, but were saddened, though not surprised, that the others hadn't enjoyed the same success. I commented something to the effect that it wasn't surprising, since they suck ass, and he agreed. Didn't stop PBR's success, but maybe it's not quite as nasty.

PBR's not all that good, but it's not terrible. Given a variety of other options, I'd be unlikely to choose a PBR. Given options where PBR was the best, I'd probably not have a beer.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 31, 2014)

Wasn't sure whether to put this here in the PBR thread or in the bacon thread. This is actually happening today.

*PBR Tournament Events TODAY*                                                                    We're celebrating the start of the 2014 PBR Tournament today at two locations in New England!

Join us today from 1-4pm at Poor People's Pub in Block Island! We'll  have plenty of swag and giveaways for all that attend the 1st Annual  Block Island Bacon Festival! Come meet & greet fellow fisherman and  conservation enthusiasts as we toast to Summer, Fishing, and Bacon!!

If you're on the Cape join us from 4-6pm at Trader Ed's at Hyannis Marina in Hyannis for great food and lots of PBR!


----------



## Cannonball (May 31, 2014)

Nice spontaneous hike this evening (see Hiking in Flip Flops thread).   Enjoyed a PBR Along the way.  Love the new can  concept.


----------



## octopus (May 31, 2014)

sheeple


----------



## Cannonball (May 31, 2014)

Spongle


----------



## xwhaler (Jun 1, 2014)

Boating with the family and enjoying a PBR


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 8, 2014)

This one's for you AZ! Hipster yard work! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 8, 2014)

I hope this PBR lovefest on AZ ends soon.  It's like I don't even know you people.  Here's this group of passionate skiers and riders whom many of are gear whores and all have an insatiable appetite for great snow conditions.  Yet, so many are on the PBR bandwagon. 

PBR and other beers of such style are basically the WROD of beers.  It's available and cheap, but it still sucks. 

Now don't get me wrong, I like WROD as much as the next guy.  I will ski anything in desperation, just like I'll drink any beer put in front of me when I have no other option.  But, when I have better options, I certainly don't go out seeking WROD, just like I don't go out seeking shitty beers.

Ya'all need to respect your livers more.


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 8, 2014)

^all true.  BUT, I frequently choose to ski at a $40 resort instead of a $90 resort even if the skiing isn't quite as good.  Don't you?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 8, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I hope this PBR lovefest on AZ ends soon.  It's like I don't even know you people.  Here's this group of passionate skiers and riders whom many of are gear whores and all have an insatiable appetite for great snow conditions.  Yet, so many are on the PBR bandwagon.
> 
> PBR and other beers of such style are basically the WROD of beers.  It's available and cheap, but it still sucks.
> 
> ...



Speaking for me personally it is more of a joke than anything else.  Just tongue in cheek.  

With the warm temps here I like it because it is light and refreshing.  Is it on par with my favorite microbrews?  No.  But it is dirt cheap (which, regrettably, now is a good thing) and easy to get.


----------



## dlague (Jun 8, 2014)

At North Hampton Beach wife and opted to get out of the sun for a beverage or two at North Beach Bar & Grill - some how an ice cold PBR pounder seems nice.  No worries I will switch to a Smuttynose IPA next!




i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Jun 8, 2014)

I lied - decided on Harpoon IPA!




i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 8, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> ^all true.  BUT, I frequently choose to ski at a $40 resort instead of a $90 resort even if the skiing isn't quite as good.  Don't you?




We're talking about WROD and respecting your liver.  Please don't cloud the issue with economics.  

I actually bought a PBR today.......should taste pretty good..........






























































































in a couple hours..........


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 8, 2014)

I like them better cold


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 8, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 8, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> We're talking about WROD and respecting your liver.  Please don't cloud the issue with economics.
> 
> I actually bought a PBR today.......should taste pretty good..........
> 
> ...



Perfect use for that schwill! Actually depending on the quality of the  meat, it might be embarrassed to be smoked in that haze of nasty!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 8, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Speaking for me personally it is more of a joke than anything else.  Just tongue in cheek.
> 
> .




FTR - my post was tongue and cheek as well.  I honestly don't care what others drink, it's their choice to drink crappy beer.  'merica baby!


----------



## dmw (Jun 8, 2014)

Whatcha got cookin?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 8, 2014)

Cooked a BRT pork shoulder roast and a chicken.  Thanks to the Pabst, I'll probably be dreaming of Bromley tonight even though I've never skied there.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 9, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Cooked a BRT pork shoulder roast and a chicken.  Thanks to the Pabst, I'll probably be dreaming of Bromley tonight even though I've never skied there.



:lol:


----------



## dlague (Jun 9, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Cooked a BRT pork shoulder roast and a chicken.  Thanks to the Pabst, I'll probably be dreaming of Bromley tonight even though I've never skied there.



And you did not invite us?  I would have supplied the PBR.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 9, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Cooked a BRT pork shoulder roast and a chicken.  Thanks to the Pabst, I'll probably be dreaming of Bromley tonight even though I've never skied there.



Yum


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Puck it (Jun 17, 2014)

Cannonball said:


>



Bill Maher really.  We are going to have a lot PBR's to discuss this.


----------



## dlague (Jun 17, 2014)

Cannonball said:


>



Why would you taint the PBR thread?????????

Not a big fan of him, listen to this and now i know why!  

There is global warming because it is hot outside!


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 17, 2014)

dlague said:


> Why would you taint the PBR thread?????????
> 
> Not a big fan of him, listen to this and now i know why!
> 
> There is global warming because it is hot outside!



Why would you bring up Global Warming in this PBR thread?  I just wanted to post this hilarious video about changing reality with PBR.


----------



## dlague (Jun 17, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Why would you bring up Global Warming in this PBR thread?  I just wanted to post this hilarious video about changing reality with PBR.



It takes about 7-8 PBRs to change reality unless you space them too far apart.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 17, 2014)

Cannonball said:


>



I think that this is in the wrong thread.....

Put down the PBR when posting.


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 17, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> I think that this is in the wrong thread.....
> 
> Put down the PBR when posting.



How is this in the wrong thread?  Probably the best PBR reference I've heard all year!

Maybe your attention span isn't what it used to be?  Kick back with a PBR before you get impatient for results.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 17, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> How is this in the wrong thread?  Probably the best PBR reference I've heard all year!
> 
> Maybe your attention span isn't what it used to be?  Kick back with a PBR before you get impatient for results.



I only listened to the first 90 seconds.  Where is the reference?


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 17, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> I only listened to the first 90 seconds.  Where is the reference?



It's after that.  

So 90 seconds is your default amount of time for jumping to the conclusion that someone else made an error?  I'll try to keep things brief from now on.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 17, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> It's after that.
> 
> So 90 seconds is your default amount of time for jumping to the conclusion that someone else made an error?  I'll try to keep things brief from now on.



:lol:


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 17, 2014)

It's still available for the takin'


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 30, 2014)

Pre-Hurricane sale?


----------



## dlague (Jul 30, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Pre-Hurricane sale?
> 
> View attachment 13050



Nice 


.......


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 30, 2014)

dlague said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> .......



Your signature says beachcomber.....is that the one in Quincy you're referring to?


----------



## dlague (Jul 30, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Your signature says beachcomber.....is that the one in Quincy you're referring to?



Wellfleet


.......


----------



## marcski (Aug 5, 2014)

http://www.outsideonline.com/outdoo.../eat-and-drink/Have-We-Reached-Peak-PBR-.html


----------



## Abubob (Aug 6, 2014)

marcski said:


> http://www.outsideonline.com/outdoo.../eat-and-drink/Have-We-Reached-Peak-PBR-.html





> As such, his buying PBR is the perfect example of what hipsters have been dreading—PBR has entered the mainstream, and it may be the beginning of the end for the brand.



That's hilarious. But it's apparently not hipsters worried about PBR going mainstream but Pabst. That's kinda like Miller worrying about going mainstream isn't it?


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm working offshore of Florida right now doing some seafloor mapping.  Just came across this in about 1,000' of water.....


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 6, 2014)

The sportfishing hipsters in Florida keep it up and there will be PBR can reefs


----------



## Abubob (Sep 6, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I'm working offshore of Florida right now doing some seafloor mapping.  Just came across this in about 1,000' of water.....


That's just awesome. Trash at the bottom of the ocean. Just where it belongs. The beer not the stupid crappy can.


----------



## dlague (Sep 6, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I'm working offshore of Florida right now doing some seafloor mapping.  Just came across this in about 1,000' of water.....



Wife says "Shut The Front  door".  That is a riot!  Just like under the chairlifts everywhere you go!


.......


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## twinplanx (Sep 11, 2014)

Cornhead said:


>



What was the hint for #67 across?lol

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Sep 11, 2014)

.......


----------



## Glenn (Sep 11, 2014)

dlague said:


> View attachment 13637
> 
> 
> .......




I ate there in Vegas on The Strip. Ironically, they serve PBR..and I had some.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## dlague (Sep 11, 2014)

Glenn said:


> I ate there in Vegas on The Strip. Ironically, they serve PBR..and I had some.



This one is in St Louis.  Have not gone there yet just caught my attention.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 19, 2014)

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2014-09-19-12-02-25

Pabst Brewing Company to be sold to Russian firm.


----------



## dlague (Sep 19, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2014-09-19-12-02-25
> 
> Pabst Brewing Company to be sold to Russian firm.



oh oh the hipsters are not going to like that!  Well maybe it will be OK due to socialist aspect!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 19, 2014)

In Soviet Russia, beer drink you!


----------



## Abubob (Sep 19, 2014)

It can only get better.


----------



## octopus (Sep 19, 2014)

communists


----------



## Not Sure (May 31, 2015)

SS said post something so here's a little PBR lovin


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 28, 2015)

Beer with a view at Snowbird today...Mineral Basin. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 18, 2015)

sorry PBR lovers

http://nypost.com/2015/07/16/what-cheap-beer-lovers-are-now-guzzling-instead-of-pbr/


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 18, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> sorry PBR lovers
> 
> http://nypost.com/2015/07/16/what-cheap-beer-lovers-are-now-guzzling-instead-of-pbr/



Much prefer a Ganset over PBR.


----------



## twinplanx (Jul 19, 2015)

Someone mentioned Russian ownership of PBR in this thread. The heavy malt flavor was also brought to my attention by this thread. Around the same time  Yuenglings wrapped up there lawsuit against Anwiser Bush and were awarded the label of America's Oldest Brewery. I always liked 'lings but now I feel downright patriotic drinking it. And it's price makes me happy purchasing it


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 19, 2015)

twinplanx said:


> Someone mentioned Russian ownership of PBR in this thread. The heavy malt flavor was also brought to my attention by this thread. Around the same time  Yuenglings wrapped up there lawsuit against Anwiser Bush and were awarded the label of America's Oldest Brewery. I always liked 'lings but now I feel downright patriotic drinking it. And it's price makes me happy purchasing it



Yuengling is great


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Quietman (Jul 19, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Yuengling is great
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I 2nd that!!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 19, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Yuengling is great





Quietman said:


> I 2nd that!!!!



i had Yuengling ice cream last night .. allegedly they started making ice cream during prohibition


i too enjoy their beer


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 19, 2015)

It's a bit hard to get Yuengling out here.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 19, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> It's a bit hard to get Yuengling out here.



they don't sell in VT either. i bring a case up to my buddy's house when i visit him


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 19, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> they don't sell in VT either. i bring a case up to my buddy's house when i visit him



I recall that.  So weird.  It is over the border in NY, but not VT.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 20, 2015)

Depends on distribution agreements.  NY is right next door to PA where it is brewed, so that makes sense.  Apparently it was available in MA about 20 years ago, but it didn't sell well, so they stopped selling it in the state. It was reintroduced two years ago and does well now.  

I'd be surprised to see it in VT.  Such a craft focused market there that I doubt it would sell well enough to be worth their while.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 20, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd be surprised to see it in VT.  Such a craft focused market there that I doubt it would sell well enough to be worth their while.



lots of coors and bud in the stores in VT, i'd think that would be the market YL is part of rather than craft beers.. .but i have very pedestrian taste in beer, coors light is my standard beer.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeungling is definitely closer to Domestic in style than craft.  Would it be worth it for distributors to bring on another domestic style beer?  Maybe, but the focus up there (especially the Northern part of the state) is towards craft.   

Would it be worth if for Yeungling to transport their beer from their brewery to a distributor in VT?  Doesn't sound like it will happen anytime soon.  From their website

Yuengling is currently distributed in  Alabama, Connecticut, Delaware, Florida, Georgia, Maryland,  Massachusetts, New Jersey, New York, North Carolina, Ohio, Pennsylvania,  Rhode Island, South Carolina, Tennessee, Virginia, Washington DC, and  West Virginia.  
*If the demand is present, why won’t Yuengling enter more states?*
  Yuengling  is a regional brewery that has manufacturing facilities in Pottsville  PA and Tampa FL. It simply is not logistically feasible to transport  beer outside of our current footprint.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 20, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Yeungling is definitely closer to Domestic in style than craft.  Would it be worth it for distributors to bring on another domestic style beer?  Maybe, but the focus up there (especially the Northern part of the state) is towards craft.
> 
> Would it be worth if for Yeungling to transport their beer from their brewery to a distributor in VT?  Doesn't sound like it will happen anytime soon.  From their website
> 
> ...



no idea what effort it takes to open a new market but reading that list of where it is available today and thinking of the demographics of Southern VT during ski season you'd think a lot of people who like YL at home would want to buy it when on vacation (at 2nd home).  of course they can bring it with them but that's a pain when packing the car for trips every weekend.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 20, 2015)

It varies by state.  Some states such as NH, first you need the state to approve of your product coming on board.  For that to happen a local distributor will have to want to carry it and lobby for it's approval by the state.   

Vermont may not have as many loopholes.  There it might just be a matter of Yeungling finding a distributor that they can partner with and deciding if the business is worth it.  The distributor would have to decide if it's worth it as well.  It's more than just bringing the product in and making it available for stores.  

The distributors fight over shelf space and tap lines like crazy.  So, is it worth it to them to have a Sales Representative make the case for the Shaw's in Ludlow, VT to carry Yeungling at the expense of losing shelf space of another one of their beers.  Maybe it will be popular enough to supplant a beer from another distributor, maybe not.   When Yeungling came to Massachusetts, there was a MASSIVE advertising campaign for the product launch that helped make it successful.  Would they be willing to make the same investment in VT for such a tiny market and a seasonal one at that?  Maybe I'm wrong, but I doubt it.


----------



## twinplanx (Jul 26, 2015)

There has to be a market in between Craft and Crap...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 26, 2015)

twinplanx said:


> There has to be a market in between Craft and Crap...



Sam Adams


----------



## twinplanx (Jul 26, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Sam Adams


Oh yeah, right. Makes sense since there all sawx fans up there anyway...


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 28, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Sam Adams



That's an incredibly apt description. It's a great default option, as most everyone has it, and for about half of bars it's the best thing available. And it's not half bad, most of the time.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 15, 2015)

When at Bromley, I honor the heritage of the Pabst family!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 17, 2015)

I bring Yuengling to my gf's family in n.VT because they like it and cant get it up there.  Didn't realize it wasn't anywhere in VT.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 17, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> I bring Yuengling to my gf's family in n.VT because they like it and cant get it up there.  Didn't realize it wasn't anywhere in VT.



My Brothers freinds in Maine put in their requests when they know he's making a trip back to Pa.

Had a party recently and picked up another little known Yuengling product "Lord Chesterfield Ale "
Smooth and cheap for the quality


----------



## Puck it (Aug 18, 2015)

This came up looking for another PBR pic.


----------

